# Can't stop nikki carb from flooding engine.



## ANewSawyer

I have a Briggs and Stratton 219700-0300-E1 with a Nikki carb. It won't stop flooding the engine. Been 8 hours today trying to fix it. I cleaned the carb, adjusted the valves and today replaced the needle. I can get it to start exactly once after each change. But not more than once! After I replaced the needle, gas is still washing back and forth in the carb. And the plug is wet every time I pull it.


----------



## Thommo

Possibly a loose inlet valve seat. I have seen this a few times.


----------



## backhoelover

the nikki seat is built into the white insert. those things can be a bi$$h. when you order a new one from briggs they dont send the nikki they send you a walbro. can you get me some pics. when you pull the white piece there are two rubber gaskets one is a wired looking bowl gasket and there is suppost to be a small oring gasket. that small gasket seals off the fuel inlet i alwas put it on the white piece before i line it up to put it back on the carb. check out this website 
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_intek_single_ohv_nikki_carb.asp. it will help alot more then me just telling you


----------



## backhoelover

pay attention to the above link as there are two style of carbs.


----------



## backhoelover

you also have to pay attention to the jet oring they are bad for leaking by causing a rich running condition and you cant buy the oring you have to buy the jet. you can order a aftermarket kit off ebay with the oring in the kit. took it to the local bearing - oring dealer and they said it was a special oring. wish i could find the oring


----------



## ANewSawyer

It is holding pressure when I flip the carb upside down. I seem to remember trying that and it failing before. Pops at 10 PSI and reseats at 8. Dropped the jet in the grass, gonna go look again after dinner.


----------



## backhoelover

i keep them in stock. if you think your going to work on alot of them units. might want to buy extra


----------

